# Loving Bird Couples



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2015)

Some nice photos of loving bird couples, more pics here.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 27, 2016)

Really really sweet.


----------



## Gossamerwings (Dec 4, 2016)

Lovely,  they are all so sweet !


----------



## Falcon (Dec 4, 2016)

Tell 'em to get a room !


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2016)

​Beautiful pictures, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Beautiful....


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2017)

Awww. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2018)

SeaBreeze that is so cute she is getting to all the hard to reach places.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
Well maybe this is actually a Menage a trois [FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] (yes,I googled the spelling) [/FONT]:sentimental:


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

My Brandy and Lil' Bit.....

Love birds in a Big way


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Just some more..Love birds...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2018)

Beautiful horses Seeker!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2018)




----------

